# Survival game !



## demonslaer (Sep 16, 2008)

Survival game not really a game. since I was 5 years old my parents used to. They would get us up {me & my brothers} at any given time day or night tell us we had 5 min. to get ready to leave you could only take what you could carry 1 time to the van. more than once me or my brothers forgot something sleeping bag , stove, tent, fishing pole, gun , ammo, food ect. We would go to our land about 2 hours from our house. We would camp hunt fish hike & would eat what we caught. We would do this 2or3 times a month and stay from 3 days to all summer. We learned real fast to keep all our gear close by. Me & my wife did it with our kids now 19 & 23 still do when their home .they say they will do it with their kids too. My dad was WW2 DI. Sure miss those days. It was lots fun & learned a lot from them. They would say its all about survival . :10220:


----------



## hasleys (Jan 29, 2009)

That sounds like a lot of fun...hmmm...

I hope they werent expecting you to get the gun and ammo, at 5 years old though 

So what did you camp in? Hopefully someone remembered a tent or something?


----------



## demonslaer (Sep 16, 2008)

by the time I was 5 I had 2 guns 410 & 22lr .I would hunt dove, quail, rabbit most small game . My dad would have each of us build a leanto or sleep in the van. when I was 7 I shot my first deer with a 22 by accident.I didn't know you wren't supposed to use a 22 to shoot deer.:no: :shrug:


----------



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like you grew up in the 1970s, or were raised by people that grew up during the cold war. Back then the public was actually taught stuff like that.


----------



## orangecamper (Apr 1, 2009)

That's the kind of thing I wish I was raised to learn. We never went camping or anything like that when I was growing up. Fishing occasionally, but that was it. :-( I think it's good preparedness for ANYTHING, and an important lesson to learn.


----------



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

I was born in 1967, by the time I was 14 years old, my father had me shooting quail in flight with a .22 in a moving van on the family farm.(which he taught me how to prepare, cook and we ate, in the woods) I enlisted in the army at 17 and by the time I was 20, I graduated from the elite Army Ranger school at Fort Benning Ga. In todays politically correct society, my father would probably be incarcerated for the way he raised my brother and I. God forbid you teach your children how to survive, right from wrong, that there are consequences for everything you do in life, a positive work ethic, family values. When my class graduated Ranger school, almost 60 % of the men who started, didn't graduate, maybe dad was wrong, maybe he was dead on right. But I can survive anywhere in the world, in any climate, I can repair everything in my house or camper, I can make anything out of wood or metal, and have made almost all of the furniture in my house, forget that, Dad was right :thumbup1: I'd rather be a survivor and self sufficient than be "politically correct".


----------



## killan (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, those kind of training I guess really works with kids. They are learning while playing and have fun. If not mistaken kids specially boys love this kind of games. Well, you just give me a nice tip, in this way too it makes the family stronger and closer together.- Killan from Florida Gulf Coast


----------



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

Perhaps a thread dedicated to survival skills, first aid tips, emergency preparedness, and similar topics would be beneficial for anyone who didn't spend most of their lives having those kind of things drilled into their memory on a daily basis ? You can find a lot online, but nothing can replace actual experience, right ?


----------



## orangecamper (Apr 1, 2009)

mark said:


> Perhaps a thread dedicated to survival skills, first aid tips, emergency preparedness, and similar topics would be beneficial for anyone who didn't spend most of their lives having those kind of things drilled into their memory on a daily basis ? You can find a lot online, but nothing can replace actual experience, right ?


I would love this. Being one of the unfortunates who wasn't raised like that. :comfort_: I always spent A LOT of time outside, as far from people as I could get growing up, but unfortunately you can't get very far when you live in a suburb of Chicago when you are 10. ;-)


----------



## demonslaer (Sep 16, 2008)

sounds like a good ldea. I took some of my son's freinds camping & hunting 1st time for both. showed them about tracking & stalking . showed them how to set up a shelter/leanto ,ect. let them shoot a few of the guns I brought with me . shot a few rabbits & squirrels showed them how to clean them and cook them . Now they all have gotten guns & camping gear. they call me all the time asking for info or when are we going again. I think they fun


----------

